# Carpet Cleaning, Do You Have Any Companies You Really Like?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2018)

Years overdue, I finally scheduled a carpet cleaning for today from Zerorez.  I usually just clean my own carpets with foam cleaner and elbow grease, and don't often want to pay for a professional job, it's not always up to par anyway.  The man came during the scheduled time and seemed to do a good job, won't be completely sure until tomorrow when the carpets are dry and vacuumed by me.

Has anyone else used Zerorez, and were you happy with their cleaning service?  Any other carpet cleaning companies you really like or hate?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 27, 2018)

I had Sears come quite a few years back. There was an added charge if they had to move any furniture. The hubby and I moved the bed to one side and stood the mattresses up on end. After they left it took days for the carpet to dry and the mattress sucked up the water like a sponge. I don't know why I didn't complain but I didn't. After that we rented the rug doctor machine . It did a great job but was heavy loading and unloading into the car. These days I use a light weight carpet cleaner. My daughter gave it to me. It is just like using a vacuum. I do it twice a year. One time with the cleaner,the next with plain water with a little white vinegar added. I read that cleaner build up actually makes the carpet get soiled quicker. That is why I do it with the water. The vinegar smell goes away after the rug dries. With the kids gone the rug really doesn't get that dirty. i hope your carpet turns out and you are happy with the service.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 27, 2018)

I have never paid a service to clean my carpets but I have been tempted.   I do it myself with a Hoover steam vac and hot water... I never use shampoo on the carpet because  it is too hard to remove all the soapy residue.   I usually just tackle one room at a time so there's not so much wet carpet all at once.    

If we had a "puppy accident" or a spill, I would spot clean that area with Resolve or a similar product, spray Lysol, then use my steam cleaner to finish the job.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 28, 2018)

I actually own a steam cleaner.    Husband thought he knew more than me and bought one of those cleaners you can rent at grocery stores.    Hate the thing.   All I wanted was a cheap old Hoover, but no, he wanted the best.   Best my ass.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 28, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> I actually own a steam cleaner.    Husband thought he knew more than me and bought one of those cleaners you can rent at grocery stores.    Hate the thing.   All I wanted was a cheap old Hoover, but no, he wanted the best.   Best my ass.



Haha, "only the BEST for my wife!!"   Well, his heart is in the right place, Debbie.   I hope he is doing OK and not in a lot of pain.  

I like owning my own carpet cleaner because who knows where those rentals have been??  EEEK.  :nightmare:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I read that cleaner build up actually makes the carpet get soiled quicker. That is why I do it with the water. The vinegar smell goes away after the rug dries. With the kids gone the rug really doesn't get that dirty. i hope your carpet turns out and you are happy with the service.



Thanks Ruth, I am pretty happy with the results, spent today vacuuming now that the rug is dry and replacing my furniture.  They advertised that they don't use and soaps, cleaners or chemicals, and I think you're right about the cleaner makes carpets get soiled quicker.  We had a couple of cleanings in the past that quickly showed the soiled areas after the carpet was dry and the cleaning service was long gone.  Impressed at the results now, my old dog had a hard wiry coat that seemed to hold onto oils and dirt.  Where he laid there were grayish spots, and I never got a throw rug down in time to keep up with them. 

 Those have been taken care of with this cleaning, so I'm happy.  They explain their method here.  My husband was teasing me before they came saying their 'empowered water' sounded very 'holistic', which meant it did not work....but glad it did, he's surprised at how good the carpet looks too.



C'est Moi said:


> I have never paid a service to clean my carpets but I have been tempted.   I do it myself with a Hoover steam vac and hot water... I never use shampoo on the carpet because  it is too hard to remove all the soapy residue.   I usually just tackle one room at a time so there's not so much wet carpet all at once.
> 
> If we had a "puppy accident" or a spill, I would spot clean that area with Resolve or a similar product, spray Lysol, then use my steam cleaner to finish the job.



I always have Resolve foam cleaner on hand, and use it for spot cleaning for spills, dog or cat.  But I also always sprayed it on the entire carpet and rubbed it in with a sponge mop or scrub brush in bad areas, let dry and vacuumed.  But never got really good results with that method, just saved money for my blood, sweat and tears. layful:


----------



## IKE (Mar 29, 2018)

Mama informed me a month ago that we need to get our carpets cleaned as soon as it is warm enough to open the doors and windows to let some air through the house.

We used Chem-Dry several years ago and had no problems that I can recall but I see that Zerorez is also local.....I'll give both a call for a quote when the time comes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2018)

IKE said:


> Mama informed me a month ago that we need to get our carpets cleaned as soon as it is warm enough to open the doors and windows to let some air through the house.
> 
> We used Chem-Dry several years ago and had no problems that I can recall but I see that Zerorez is also local.....I'll give both a call for a quote when the time comes.



I've been hearing their ads on the radio for years, and just decided to try them.  They always have specials they advertise, anywhere from $109 - $129 for 3 "areas", 200 sq. ft. each area.  I had 3 small rooms and a short 'hallway'.  Since my bedroom is really small and we have a king sized bed, the only area's they had to do there is the walkways in front and at the sides of the bed.  If they had to do more, they might have charged me extra for the hallway, not sure.

The deceptive thing they did, was tag on a $14 charge for their water transport, so my total bill was $123.  It wasn't a deal breaker though, I wanted to try a service that used no soapy cleaners, in the past after they left, the dirty areas would seem to appear again.....so far so good this time.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2018)

I've never really trusted anyone else to clean my carpets. I just hope that one day I have no more carpets to clean. At the same time.. as I ponder ripping up my carpets, I know I will be the one mopping and cleaning the non-carpet floors. Oh the dilemma..that rolls through my head


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2018)

I like to walk around barefoot at home, so carpets are comfortable and in the winter they're nice to have, keeps the house a bit warmer.  I've thought of wood type flooring, but it's hard and chances are I'd have a big rug on that floor too that I'd still have to vacuum and clean besides cleaning the hard wood floor.


----------



## Trade (Oct 12, 2018)

About once a year my wife decides our carpets need to be cleaned and then it becomes my job to clean them. 

So I go down to the grocery store and rent the machine they have and then I do it. 

I hate that job.  

It's been about a year since the last time and I'm so I'm living with that sword of Damocles hanging over me.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2018)

Gosh, I am so overdue. My grandson does the carpets for me. One of the advantages of having been a good and generous gramma all these years.


----------

